# Quebec:Club Privilege du Mont Tremblant



## aptiva (Jan 11, 2006)

Has anyone been to this Timeshare??
Is it a new one?
Or==An older one with a new # ?
Club Privilege du Mont Tremblant   "#6957"
Is it close to Club Intrawest Tremblant?
Marie


----------



## Dave M (Jan 11, 2006)

I haven't stayed there, but you can go to Google/maps (using the resort addresses) to see that the two resorts are about 6 km apart.


----------

